# Mutations



## AMK1754 (9 mo ago)

Can someone tell me the mutations of Charlie (white) and Romeo (blue)? I am just curious 😃


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Paging @StarlingWings


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're adorable! 

Charlie is a sky blue greywing single factor dominant pied while Romeo is a sky blue normal budgie. Both are very handsome


----------

